# yet another rant - things have been really annoying me lately, huh? haha



## Mouse (Sep 3, 2009)

stupid bitches who get chased through parking lots by drunk punch throwing boyfriends who then turn around and try to fight with YOU for trying to help her DESERVE to be abused.

fucking cunts.

I'm staying miles away from the bar scene from now on. back to drinking in the woods where I belong.


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Sep 3, 2009)

HA!! been there done that shit yo, was walking out of blockbuster and saw this dude throw a full 2 liter bottle of soda at his g/f at start punching her so i took my skateboard and hit him in the head, and then she started coming after me!! WTF!! from that day on i avoided that shit looked the other way


----------



## Mouse (Sep 3, 2009)

I'm gonna live by that Old Crow Med. Show song "let it alone"

"if it don't concern you let it alone. let it alone."

it sickens me to think you have to turn away and not help but some stupid girls just don't get it.

sadly, my boyfriend got a bad shake in all this becaue the asshole guy in question blind sided him.

and even more sadly I had my chance to bust the guy in the head with my helmet but some other asshole held me back so he managed to escape. 

I was pretty fucking pissed.

I think my boyfriend was fairly impressed by my ability to hold my own in a fight, which is the only silver lining I can find in all this. 

bad night.


----------



## wartomods (Sep 3, 2009)

There's one thing i like to do when i drift out in bar nights: go walk to the mall (it has to be earlier as it closes like at 11.30) but it is so nice seeing all those stores and shop displays, almost nobody in it, and it ends up with the security kick me off that place.

On another note what annoys the fuck out of me is riding my bicycle on downtown roads, and the jerk drivers seems to always have something to prove. Fuck you, i know you have a car, and i know your car can outrun a godamn bicycle, why do you have to sprint just to pass me and stop in the next light.


----------



## Mouse (Sep 3, 2009)

^ haha I can't tell you how many times that type of thing happens to me becaue I drive a scooter around here. I've had soem stupid bitch try to literally run me off the road (a two lane by-way through town, mind you. she had a full lane to pass by me) just to end up stopped at the red light right in front of me. 

If I hadn't been stoned off my ass I probably woudl have broken her window. bitch came like 5 inches from my ass and almost hit me. 

usually I pull up behind them, beep my horn and wave at them in their rearview in the hopes they realize how stupid they just were. 

I'm also fond of wondering shopping areas after hours and window shopping.. makes it seem ok that I have no money to buy stuff because i can't buy it because the store is closed lol.


----------

